# What kind of food are you? Quiz



## Piccolina (Nov 27, 2005)

*http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindoffoodareyouquiz/*

*






"Comforting yet overwhelming.
People love you, but sometimes you're just too much."


*(I'm Italian food, how utterly fitting - LOL, when Tony wakes up I must tell him this )


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 27, 2005)

*You Are Mexican Food*




Spicy yet dependable. 
You pull punches, but people still love you.
*What Kind of Food Are You?*
http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindoffoodareyouquiz/

Mexican food is my favorite!

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Nov 27, 2005)

*You Are Italian Food*






Comforting yet overwhelming.
People love you, but sometimes you're just too much.

*What Kind of Food Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindoffoodareyouquiz/


----------



## corazon (Nov 27, 2005)

Italian for me too!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 27, 2005)

* You Are Mexican Food * 



 Spicy yet dependable. 
You pull punches, but people still love you.  

I looovvveee Mexican food (expecially tacos!) So ditto on BarbaraL, texasgirl, and Bigdog!

Cameron


----------



## Constance (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm Italian food also, which is not surprising...it's comfort food.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 27, 2005)

'You are French food.  Snobby yet ubiquitious'....

What exactly does that MEAN?


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 27, 2005)

Funny, I, too, am the Italian food.
Hum, wonder how many differences there actually are?
Having just returned from Tuscany though, it does make sense.  I loved their food.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 27, 2005)

* You Are Italian Food * 



 Comforting yet overwhelming.
People love you, but sometimes you're just too much.

So, ditto on Wasabi, corazan90, Constance and LEFSElover. I looooooooove Italian food.

Grace


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 27, 2005)

Same as Barbara and Cameron.
Good thing I love mexican!!


----------



## BigDog (Nov 27, 2005)

*You Are Mexican Food*




Spicy yet dependable. 
You pull punches, but people still love you.
*What Kind of Food Are You?*
http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindoffoodareyouquiz/

I like mexican, but I wouldn't call it a favorite. Interesting just the same.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 28, 2005)

*You Are French Food*



Snobby yet ubiquitous.
People act like they understand you more than they actually do.


That's just too funny! The only people who have ever said I'm snobby are the ones who don't know me. I'm just shy & when I'm with people, I don't know what to say. That comes off as being snobby sometimes I guess.


----------



## middie (Nov 28, 2005)

*You Are Italian Food *



Comforting yet overwhelming.
People love you, but sometimes you're just too much.  

sounds about right lol


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 29, 2005)

*You Are Chinese Food*




Exotic yet ordinary.
People think they've had enough of you, but they're back for more in an hour.
*What Kind of Food Are You?*
http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindoffoodareyouquiz/


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 5, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> *You Are Chinese Food*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they got you right Maidrite!

Cameron


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 5, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> *You Are French Food*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Me, too, Crewsk!   Hmmmmmmmmm   I wish I knew what they mean by snobby, yet uniquitous...  sounds like a weasel phrase to me!


----------

